# Neue Trails bei Aschaffenburg



## S.Stahl (21. April 2010)

Hallo
Auf einem alten Fussballplatz bei Aschaffenburg (in Dörrmorsbach)wurden in wunderbarer Waldlage neue Trails geschoben, die  zur zeit niemand shaped und fährt. Die Trails sind mit einem kleinen Downhilltrail im Wald verbunden und stehen auf einem großen Platz der noch bebaut und becampt werden kann.
Der Platz wurde von der Gemeinde auf Grund der Unterschriftensammlung einer bikenden Minderheit zur verfügung gestellt. Die Minderheit hat sich mittlerweile fast aufgelöst und den Trails droht nun das Aus falls sie nicht genuzt werden.
Das wäre schade, wenn man bedenkt, was der Platz an Potential hat und öffentlich benutzt werden kann.


----------



## Yannick_ (21. April 2010)

da brauchsde aber auch immer so lang von oberbessenbach bis de da oben bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tubereducer (21. April 2010)

bitte ergreift initiative. anfahrt ist wurst egal. hier hat jeder spas dirt beginnt mit kleinem freeride single trail. kann sich jeder austoben. vorallem bei der heimfahrt. liegt hinterm steinbruch wenn ihr von ortsmitte richtung hohe warte einfach links und zweite rechts steilen stutz rauf euch haltet. viel spass. ride on have fun


----------



## S.Stahl (22. April 2010)

@Yannik : kürzer als der Weg nach Haibach. Dort werden übrigens demnächst aus versicherungstechnischen und umweltlichen Gründen die Öffnungszeiten geregelt auch für Biker. Mo - Fr 16:00 - 20:00 Uhr
Sa - So 14:00 - 20:00 Uhr das gilt für alle unter 18 Jahre . Polizeistreifen werden für die Umsetzung sorgen. Wer sich dann unbefugt dort aufhält muss mit Folgen rechnen. Schade, das es erst soweit kommen musste.
Zur Info: Es läuft eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt wegen Umweltverschmutzung und Sachbeschädigung 
Passt auf euch auf
Stahl


----------



## S.Stahl (22. April 2010)

tubereducer schrieb:


> . vorallem bei der heimfahrt. liegt hinterm steinbruch wenn ihr von ortsmitte richtung hohe warte einfach links und zweite rechts steilen stutz rauf euch haltet. viel spass. ride on have fun


Der alte Naturlehrpfad soll auch ganz gut sein


----------



## Yannick_ (22. April 2010)

wo issen der naturlehrpfad? warum sin da jetzt öffnungszeiten? 
ehm sin da schippen oben dann könnt mer ma was unternehemn


----------



## tubereducer (22. April 2010)

zeiten gelten für walisch. dörmorsbach ist zum glück nich betroffen, wenn ich mir das aber so durch en kopp gehn lass. Wird es wohl wenn sich nich alle bald am Riemen reisen so werden (enden) wie an den dirts in haibach.
soweit ich weiss müsste was zum schauffeln sein in morschbisch. eifachster weg aus obb ist an der kirche gerade wegs den wald hinauf. 
also let´s do it and keep it clean and savely.  bxy dave


----------



## Yannick_ (22. April 2010)

ja so geh ich auch immre hoch über die kirche
 man ey kommen jetzt die bullen aufn walisch is ja mies


----------



## S.Stahl (22. April 2010)

Schaufel am besten ans Oberrohr binden und oben verstecken falls man sie nicht wieder mit runterschleppen will. wenn ich sicher weiss, das geshapt wird, kann ich welche besorgen.


----------



## psycho2063 (24. April 2010)

hallo,

ich komm aus der nähe von aschaffenburg und würd gern mal vorbei schaun, aber irgendwie hab ich als nicht grade ortskundiger extreme probleme eure wegbeschreibung zu verstehn. kann das mal bitte jemand bei google maps markieren?


----------



## S.Stahl (24. April 2010)

49.943931,9.234307 bei Kugel Maps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannick_ (25. April 2010)

haha  geile angabe


----------



## moe69 (6. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen!

die anlage hab ich letzhins auch mal entdeckt. naja, mit nem xc-trail fully geht da nicht all zu viel 
wann ist da denn mal etwas action, bzw. wird die jetzt noch befahren?


----------



## S.Stahl (9. Mai 2011)

Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr dort. Ich glaube da fahren nur noch MTB ler


----------



## Yannick_ (9. Mai 2011)

ich glaub da fährt keiner mehr oder?


----------



## Specialzeid1996 (18. September 2011)

hallo
ich galube in haibach darf man ger nicht mehr fahren


----------



## X-Präsi (18. September 2011)

Ihr habt aber schon auch im Lokalforum gepostet? Dürfte míndestens genau so erfolgreich sein, wie hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (19. September 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber schon auch im Lokalforum gepostet? Dürfte míndestens genau so erfolgreich sein, wie hier



Da gibt es noch ganz andere Kaliber von x-Poster, ohne Namen zu nennen


----------



## lattu82 (4. Dezember 2011)

wie schauts den aus da in dörrmorsbach gibt es das noch? is da eine dh line? wie lang is der trail? lohnt es sich da hinzufahren?

mfg latu


----------



## tubereducer (4. Dezember 2011)

lattu82 schrieb:


> wie schauts den aus da in dörrmorsbach gibt es das noch? is da eine dh line? wie lang is der trail? lohnt es sich da hinzufahren?
> 
> mfg latu




moin, schau lieber mal in haibach aufs dirt grundstück , da geht mehr ab

haben auch ne mini rampe echt geil , ; ) 

ist  in haibach von aschaffenburg kommend

erste straße Links ! an der Ampel 

dann an der Kreuzung links weg und nach 50 m links 

geteerter weg mit Tor hoch fahren !!

zum freeeriden würd ich dir mal unsre strecke in keilberg empfehlen

ist an der kirche von hösbach kommend 

in keilberg rechts rein, vorm SAF tor unterhalb der kirche hoch 

rechts im wald liegen die Strecken.

beginnt am Kapellchen oben ;: )


gruß  Reducer

link zur gruppe unser Freeride strecke : 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001551117856


Guden, und Schlappe Seppel Helau : D


----------



## lattu82 (5. Dezember 2011)

hört sich gut an! kann ich da jederzeit auftauchen und fahren? kommt man auf den weg dan automatisch zu der kapelle oder muss man da noch en weg rein irgendwo. die beschreibung is gut is leicht auffindba habe bei googel maps geschaut. ich hab es ja net weit von wasserlos aus^^


----------



## Yannick_ (5. Dezember 2011)

wenn du dein müll mitnimmst und nix kaputt machst (was ja eig selbstverständlich ist) kannst du immer nach keilberg

wenn du vor der kapelle stehst rechts den schotterweg in den wald rein und dann siehst du unter rechts schon nen kleinen double im wald drin, dann bisde richtig


----------



## tubereducer (6. Dezember 2011)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> wenn du dein müll mitnimmst und nix kaputt machst (was ja eig selbstverständlich ist) kannst du immer nach keilberg
> 
> wenn du vor der kapelle stehst rechts den schotterweg in den wald rein und dann siehst du unter rechts schon nen kleinen double im wald drin, dann bisde richtig




wenn du an der kirche vorbei bist , und in der kurve rechts den hohlweg hoch schiebst und dann links das Strecken-ende hoch gehst , siehst den Großen Double , finde DA bist Richtig : )


----------



## lattu82 (15. Dezember 2011)

die bilder auf eurer facebookseite sehen ja schon vielversprechend aus.  Wie lange brauch man denn ungefähr zum hochschieben??


----------

